# Projecto Estação Meteorológica de Queijas ( Oregon WMR 200 )



## Puma (23 Set 2011 às 22:11)

Olá a todos !!

Antes de fazer a apresentação oficial do projecto www.meteoqueijas.info, gostaria de enviar um abraço ao nosso colega Luis Salvador, porque sem o seu conhecimento, camaradagem, força de vontade e amizade, este projecto nunca seria uma realidade.

Vamos lá então….

Desde muito cedo me interessei pelas temperaturas que se faziam sentir do lado de fora da janela do meu quarto. De pouco a pouco fui melhorando os medidores de forma a ter cada vez mais variáveis que poderia consultar.
Tive durante muitos anos, a conhecida estação meteorológica do Lidl, a tão denominada Torre, tendo em Dezembro de 2009 comprado a não menos conhecida Auriol, da qual já se escreveu ( escreve ) muito neste site.

Desde então tornei-me frequentador assíduo deste excelente site, e em Setembro de 2010 avancei para a compra de uma Oregon WMR200. Estou contente com ela, mas se fosse hoje, e por um pouco mais tinha comprado, sem dúvida uma Davis.

Desde Setembro de 2010 e após ter conhecido o Luis Salvador, o projecto www.meteoqueijas.info começou a ganhar forma. Desde então muita coisa se passou, desde a melhoria da rede domestica wireless, passando por dois computadores, até colocar o site on-line. 

Gostaria dos Vossos comentários por forma a que o mesmo possa ser melhorado 

Aqui fica uma pequena reportagem fotográfica:


----------



## Puma (8 Out 2011 às 12:57)

Olá a todos !!

É com grande satisfação que anunciamos que o site www.meteoqueijas.info totalizou ao dia de hoje 1000 visitas, desde que foi colocado on-line. 

A todos os que acederam ao site, o nosso obrigado, e esperamos que o mesmo seja de grande utilidade, bem como promova e aumente a curiosidade pela meteorologia em geral, prometendo desde já novidades para breve.


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Parabéns pela iniciativa Puma, é sempre bom ter uma mais uma estação meteo on-line no nosso concelho vou já adiciona-la aos favoritos


----------



## Puma (6 Dez 2011 às 18:30)

Antes do mais, o nosso obrigado a todos os que visitam, regularmente, o site www.meteoqueijas.info, bem como todos aqueles que nos apoiam para que este projecto continue a ser uma realidade. 

O site sofreu alguns melhoramentos, com a inserção de fotografias típicas da Vila de Queijas, bem como a inserção de uma apresentação, quer do site quer da própria vila de Queijas no tópico “ Sobre MeteoQueijas “ .

A estação meteorológica também se encontra em processo de certificação pelo Meteoclimatic.

Contamos até final do ano, poder dar a conhecer mais novidades

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Puma (4 Jun 2012 às 22:50)

O site meteoqueijas.info sofreu algumas alterações. Visitem-no e façam os Vossos comentários.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (12 Jun 2012 às 15:56)

beleza de projeto colocado em prática. parabéns e continue atualizando o site ..


----------

